
This Is America, Take Your Unicode Somewhere Else - twampss
http://teddziuba.com/2009/07/this-is-america-take-your-unic.html
======
noss
The experience and the conclusion do not match.

If seaching for "bjorn" doesnt match "björn" his little search engine just
needed to know to turn "ö" into "o" and add that as a keyword as well for the
record. Some users want "torbjoern" added as well, as that is how they
transliterate "ö" when the keyboard lack it.

Unicode actually include lookup tables for locale dependent collation rules.
English or American people expect "Östermalm" to show up among words beginning
with O, but we Swedes do not.

------
ggchappell
Perhaps the real problem here is that, _conceptually_ , o-umlaut (say) is not
really a separate character from "o". Rather, it is an "o" plus an accent.
Typographically, this is obvious; how to store o-umlaut in a text data
structure is not so obvious. Unicode takes the view that it is a separate
character, and perhaps this is the _wrong_ view.

Putting it a different way: the problem isn't that diacritic marks are bad,
nor is it a clash of cultures. The problem is that the Unicode standard does
not match up well with the way people actually _use_ character strings.

------
allenbrunson
wherever there's a silver lining, you can be sure ted dzuiba will be along
shortly, to tell you about the cloud that goes along with it.

why would anyone want to live this way, always thinking the worst of everyone
around him?

~~~
dan_the_welder
I thought he was funny, in my favorite cynical way.

